# Question about fleece size!



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask: What should your size of fleece be for a 2x3 C&C cage? 
Thanks, I hope I get an answer soon!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

ILuvHedgies said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask: What should your size of fleece be for a 2x3 C&C cage?
> Thanks, I hope I get an answer soon!


A cage that size is 29x43.5, I typically cut mine 5 inches longer, so 34x 48.5, so there is a lip going up (this is if you are not going to sew it) and for the sewn ones you have to make room for the seam so i usually give it 2 more inches 

Oh and don't forget it may shrink if you wash it in a hot temperature


----------



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

TeddysMommy said:


> ILuvHedgies said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask: What should your size of fleece be for a 2x3 C&C cage?
> ...


Okay, thank you so much for the reply!!!


----------

